# how to get rid of roaches...



## BamaSuzy (May 10, 2002)

Through no fault of our own (we loaned a piece of kitchen equipment and it came back infested with roaches!!!) we now have roaches...

I try to keep everything as clean as possible so as not to give them anything to eat or drink but that has not helped.

We have used two different sprays (bottles and bottles) of two different stuff (the last of which is supposed to be "professional strength" and it doesn't seem to deter them one little bit.

We've also got some kind of boric acid powder that I've sprinkled all around the baseboards and in the corners and all cracks of all the cabinets...

Once again no help...

Husband says the govt. has made so many regulations that no poison really does its job anymore....I do not like using any kind of poison but this has been awful.

I've taken everything out of the cabinets and THROWN AWAY anything that was in a pasteboard container, keeping only the canned stuff...completely washing out the cabinets, spraying inside them, and not returning anything to them for two days, and STILL have the problem....

yuk! help! any ideas will be greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

Mix boric acid, powdered sugar and set where no pets or anything can get to it. I just make little bowls out of aluminum foil and put some in it. That way I can throw it away after they are gone. I have used several times. Don't like ROACHES! The boric acid is what kills them, the powdered sugar draws them to it.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

My brother brought them to our house. We tried everything they sell over the counter, plus an exterminator. Nothing helped. A lady told me about some fire ant killer.

Go to the feed store and tell them you need the fire ant kill that comes in powder form and smells like rotten cabbage. (No kidding, it really does) Put it out behind the fridge, stove, hot water heater, under the cabinets. Any place your animals and children can't get to. It will smell bad for a few hours, but then the odor goes away and so do the roaches. It's been over two years and haven't seen any. It took about two weeks before we quit seeing them, but even after two days they were a lot less.

If you are in the north you may not be able to find it. But here in Texas it comes in a round can with a lit that pops on and off.

Hope this helps.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

grams said:


> Mix boric acid, powdered sugar and set where no pets or anything can get to it. I just make little bowls out of aluminum foil and put some in it. That way I can throw it away after they are gone. I have used several times. Don't like ROACHES! The boric acid is what kills them, the powdered sugar draws them to it.



i was going to say paul harvey's roachpruf, but it is the same as what is posted here. it DOES work. works on ants too, if you are patient.


----------



## BeeFree (Feb 23, 2004)

I once moved into a trailer that had them. The LL had it sprayed by a professional two times and they were still active. My sister told me about some stuff at walmart that came in a spray. Now this was in 94 and my memory is bad, so I can't remember what the name was. It had a little pipe thingy that you put on the spray so you could get into the cracks. 

I used that all over the trailer and killed a lot of them. But noticed there were still some coming out about once a week. I decided to tract them. I finally discovered their nest. It was under the thresh hold of the front door. I used that spray under that, and that took care of them. Didn't see any more. 

There is also something by Combat that is supposed to be good. I have never tried it.


----------



## Gideon (Sep 15, 2005)

We brought some yard sale junk home and they infested us badly. For nearly a year I sprayed/powdered/bombed/and stomped but nothing helped. Finally I bit the bullet and hired a pro. It took him four months to make a dent in them and three more before they were gone. Been three years and still no roaches-thank you Lord. Those things are awful--not bad if you mayonaise them between two pieces of wheat bread though-ugh-lol


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

marvella said:


> i was going to say paul harvey's roachpruf, but it is the same as what is posted here. it DOES work. works on ants too, if you are patient.


Yep roachpruf.I heard what made it better than plain boric acid was it had a electrical charge that made it stick to roaches.That stuff works,I had an apartment with roaches,they were gone fast and never returned.Works on silverfish too.

Ace hardware used to sell it,i couldnt even find it on the net,maybe I spelled it wrong?

BooBoo


----------



## Sherrynboo (Mar 19, 2005)

We have a Do-It-Yourself-Pest control franchise here in Columbus where we got something called MaxForce. It is a sticky gel type stuff that you put in corners here and there. It works better than anything I have ever used! I tried the boric acid and the roaches laughed. The MaxForce is almost twenty dollars a tube but it goes a long way. I treated my house and gave the rest to my daughter in Fl to use.

Sherry in GA


----------



## blue gecko (Jun 14, 2006)

The problem with roaches is that the egg capsule is nearly impervious to insecticides. Even if you kill all the adults the eggs will hatch and the roaches are back. My dad had a terrible case of roaches (he couldn't see them and lives alone so you can imagine how awful it was). I called the exterminator and he said that it takes 4-5 months of effort to fully eradicate them. That means fresh bait every 3 weeks during that time.
Now here's a folk treatment that was suggested and believe it or not it actually works: Take a bottle of the hottest hot sauce you can find, put some cotton balls in a ziploc and soak them with the hotsauce. Using tongs put a cotton ball in every corner of every cabinet and closet in the house. We tried this along with fresh bait and in 6 weeks when we hire someone to clean there were only dead roaches to be seen. At that time everything was taken out of the cabinets (the food had already been "secured") so all the corners and crevices could be vacuumed out. It's been 2 months since then and so far so good. 

I don't know which one worked best but I feel the hot sauce had to help. I hate those devils. B


----------



## Jillis (Sep 11, 2005)

The pros who come to my infested rental use something called "Gentrol". It doesn't kill them directly, but they bring it back to the nest and then when they reproduce, it stops conception, and/or makes the baby roaches that are hatched be so deformed that they don't survive very long. He also sprays, AND puts out sticky traps like the glue traps for mice. 

Of course, the people in the 2 apartments there are so absolutely filthy that nothing is really working anyway...sigh...


----------



## RoseGarden (Jun 5, 2005)

We had cockroaches once from a long term house guest who brought them in her luggage and books, etc. The ONLY thing I ever found that worked was the round plastic roach poison baits, sometimes called roach stations. You have to buy quite a few, and it takes a couple of weeks to get rid of the roaches, but if you buy new baits and put them out every couple of months for a while, the roaches will disappear. We no longer have them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2006)

When I moved into my apartment I wasn't "alone"..
I tried boric acid mixtures and they didn't do anything at all..finally I broke down and went to the store and bought a BUNCH of these "roach bait traps" ..brand name is "Maxforce"..there were roaches EVERYWHERE in the apartment, despite sprays, you name it..I was going batty..flip on a light switch and you'd see 8 of them in the kitchen, and 4 in the bathroom..UGH..

I put 8 Maxforce traps in the kitchen, 4 in the bathroom and 1 in each closet..1 behind the washer, 1 behind the dryer..7 DAYS later I stopped seeing any roaches at all..not a single one..I was impressed..AND those things come with a guarantee..if it doesn't work, they give you your money back..now THAT's COOL. First product in a loooooong time that actually does what it said it does.


----------



## wvpeach1963 (Feb 8, 2006)

The boric acid does work. If you have any paneling in the house loosen a piece and use a bulb syringe to spray some behind the panelling the same with basebaords.

Put some on the floor behind cabinets. 

It will work, you just have to be sure to get some everywhere they might hide.


----------



## treefrog (Mar 18, 2006)

grams said:


> Mix boric acid, powdered sugar and set where no pets or anything can get to it. I just make little bowls out of aluminum foil and put some in it. That way I can throw it away after they are gone. I have used several times. Don't like ROACHES! The boric acid is what kills them, the powdered sugar draws them to it.


boric acid mixed with powdered milk works well too. about three parts boric acid to one part powdered milk. instead of little aluminum foil bowls, try bottle caps.

pax
t.f.


----------



## BamaSuzy (May 10, 2002)

I am declaring WAR on these things! Thanks for all the advice! I'll let you know what works!!!


----------

